

judg.me - a site that lets you find out how others *perceive* you. Thoughts? - bvi
http://judg.me

======
bvi
Link: <http://judg.me>

I'm looking for some genuine, constructive feedback.

I came up with judg.me because I noticed how most of us often wonder not about
how "hot" we look, but how others perceive us. E.g. how differently would you
be perceived if you had a faux hawk as opposed to being bald? Do those glasses
make you look more "nerdy"? Does having popped collars really make you look
like a douchebag? judg.me lets you find out (and the truth could be a little
hard to digest!).

In the interest of usability, users can be judged on only 2 scales: the social
scale (introvert<->extrovert) and the intellectual scale (dense<->smart).
Users judge you based on how sociable and intellectual they think you are.

I'd appreciate any comments or feedback. Thanks.

~~~
darkxanthos
Also provide attractiveness as a 3rd axis... That would give a much better
picture

------
iradik
reminds me of hot or not, but more psychological!

i love the x-y plot idea. you could also mix in a political philosophy
version.

